# Speaker interference



## pfligge (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey guys this is my first post here on this forum, and so I apologize if this isn't the correct place for this question. If there's a better place, let me know and I will take my question there.

I just bought a new LED tv. It doesn't have good built in speakers so I'm hooking up my old surround sound speakers to it. The surroud sound speakers are about 6 years old. I hooked them up using red and white speaker cables to the tv. 

Here's the issue, there's some interference coming through the speakers. I can hear it when I'm watching TV or a DVD on my PS3. What's strange is there is no interference when I'm playing a video game on my PS3. 

I only hooked up the center speaker and the two other front speakers. I didn't hook up the surround speakers (I moved the tv out of the room, and just haven't run the wires for the other speakers yet) 

What's really confusing me is why is there no interference when playing a game, but if I'm playing a DVD on the PS3 the interference rears its ugly head.

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. I'd really not like to have to buy new speakers.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

How are you connecting the "red and white speaker cables to the tv?" Most TVs do not have speaker outputs.


----------



## pfligge (Mar 21, 2011)

Mine does. I ran them right from the surround sound set to the TV. And like I said the sound is fine when I'm playing a video game, but not when I'm watching TV or watching a DVD.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

When you say "interference" are you talking about a hum?
You might try checking to make sure you don't have wires crossing one another, power cords crossing speaker wires or interconnects crossing either one can produce a hum, particularly if your cabels aren't well shielded. 
You also want to make sure everything is pluged into the same outlet .
If you have a cabel box, you might want to try disconnecting it and play a DVD to see if that's the source of your problem.
If none of this works, holler. We'll try to help.


----------



## pfligge (Mar 21, 2011)

It's not a hum, it's a more of a static sound. And what's confusing me is that they work perfectly when playing a video game, just not when I'm watching tv or watching a DVD. And I'm watching the DVDs through my playstation.


----------



## pfligge (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok nevermind the static sound is still there when playing a video game. Im listening closer and I can hear it, it's just kind of covered up by the sounds of the game.


----------



## pfligge (Mar 21, 2011)

Here's another little piece of intel that can hopefully help you guys narrow down my problem. I unplugged the speaker system from the TV. I could still hear the static noise coming from from the speakers.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow, so the speakers are staticy even without any input? You could be getting interference from a dimmer or florescent lights. If it's just the speakers, I don't know what to recommend.:huh:


----------



## pfligge (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah speakers get static without any input, and the reciever box smells hot haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

The receiver smells hot?!?!?!? How loud are you turning it up? Make sure the vents aren't blocked. For safety, you might want to keep it unplugged when your not using it.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I guess these are powered speakers? I know that when a sub hums with no input pluged in it's a pretty good bet that the amplifier is shot. I know that's not good news.
What kind of soeakers are these?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

pfligge said:


> Mine does. I ran them right from the surround sound set to the TV. And like I said the sound is fine when I'm playing a video game, but not when I'm watching TV or watching a DVD.


If these are powered speakers, using the red/white terminals is going to over-drive them and, possibly, damage them. How about telling us exactly what these are?


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

If you are using the "Speaker Outputs" from the TV then you should be using Nonpowered speakers.
Or you need to find a regular audio "Line Out" and feed that to your powered speakers.


----------

